# St Cloud's Well - Peterborough



## Nikokas (Nov 15, 2013)

This is a different site from what I've seen with public access but not known to all the locals I've met living here.
Not even sure this will "pass along" but I fell in love with it so decided to give it a shot 
There are lots of theories about this place and it was mentioned in books dating the early 1900's all of which you can find here where it is also mentioned a tunnel going from this spot to Peterborough's Abbey (summer dive planned) !!!

http://people.bath.ac.uk/liskmj/living-spring/journal/issue2/dipping/rparlon1.htm

Enough with the talk, this is the little place I fell in love with 

If you don't know what you're looking for this is the most you might see




DSCF4511 by nikokas.reis, on Flickr




DSCF4513 by nikokas.reis, on Flickr

Although it is a public place this might show light on fact that no one seems to know of it.




DSCF4515 by nikokas.reis, on Flickr




DSCF4516 by nikokas.reis, on Flickr

Once you balance through the slippery rocks and mud ...




DSCF4518 by nikokas.reis, on Flickr




DSCF4519 by nikokas.reis, on Flickr

And now for the inside where supposedly is the tunnel !!!




DSCF4520 by nikokas.reis, on Flickr 




DSCF4526 by nikokas.reis, on Flickr




DSCF4524 by nikokas.reis, on Flickr




DSCF4530 by nikokas.reis, on Flickr

Hope you enjoyed the slippery tour of the place !!!


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Nice one very interesting, great pics.


----------



## danny-solar (Nov 15, 2013)

Peterborough, never seen this place. nice shots though.


----------



## Nikokas (Nov 15, 2013)

danny-solar said:


> Peterborough, never seen this place. nice shots though.



If you want I can show you 

Até já!!!


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 16, 2013)

Well well well...
That grating looks interesting


----------



## smiler (Nov 17, 2013)

Liked That, Thanks


----------



## linxphoto (Jan 10, 2014)

where in peterborough is this


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 10, 2014)

Interesting to say the least!!  I rather liked this, thanks!


----------



## Nikokas (Jan 10, 2014)

mockingbird said:


> Interesting to say the least!!  I rather liked this, thanks!



I'll let you know when it's time to go for a dive


----------

